# Wheel time



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I just recently began shopping around for a set of 18 inch black wheels for my GTO. I came acress these for a pretty reasonable price. Anyone ever had any experience with ADR wheels? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Somebody asked the same thing a few weeks ago. Overall, ADRs are decent, inexpensive wheels.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice, but can I see a pic of them on your car?


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> Nice, but can I see a pic of them on your car?


Have not bought them yet, still looking for that "perfect" look.


----------

